# My Yellow Sweater



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Had some yellow mystery fiber--well probably acrylic. Decided it was time to make a sweater on my LK140. I've done lots of hand knitting and have played around on the KM enough to get a handle on it. So I knitted my swatch, did the measuring, then drew a sketch of what I was after, did some calculating and this is the result! It fits perfectly. Now let's see what will happen next on that machine!


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the bright pretty yellow color and your use of a simple tasteful design. Great Job.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Daisy Mae said:


> Had some yellow mystery fiber--well probably acrylic. Decided it was time to make a sweater on my LK140. I've done lots of hand knitting and have played around on the KM enough to get a handle on it. So I knitted my swatch, did the measuring, then drew a sketch of what I was after, did some calculating and this is the result! It fits perfectly. Now let's see what will happen next on that machine!


Very nice!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

very pretty..


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! Nice job!


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Love the colour and the lace detail - well done! Moira


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice design, very "classic". Nice color, too


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Beautiful.


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

That is so nice.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very well done! I have the Ultimate sweater machine, still new in the box ( have had it for 10 years or so) - this makes me want to take it out and try machine knitting.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!Really like the simplicity of your design...different than the usual!!


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Has anyone knitted with Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY ONE 
I know myself and don't want to spend a lot and place it in the closet.
Celia hovering.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the color and its great work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Is there a pattern we could hand knit? I'd LOVe it if there is!


----------



## Jazzanne (Jun 30, 2013)

That is beautiful, well done you!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi:
I've roughly written the directions for my knitting machine and did this after the fact, but there are no handknit instructions. I did measure a handknit sweater to get the right dimensions and borrowed the little lace pattern from a book on knitting lacy socks on a circular knitting machine.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hi:
> I've roughly written the directions for my knitting machine and did this after the fact, but there are no handknit instructions. I did measure a handknit sweater to get the right dimensions and borrowed the little lace pattern from a book on knitting lacy socks on a circular knitting machine.


I'd love a copy of your notes so I could try this sweater for my daughter! I'll send you my email via PM.


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow very we'll done...


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow! You did a great job!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice....seeing that you didn't have a pattern and have worked it all out yourself I think that you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful. Both the yarn and the design.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheerful color, lovely pattern and great work.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

That is SO pretty. Nicely done.


----------



## DianaA (Jan 29, 2012)

LOVE the sleeves! New idea for me to try!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Very pretty, love the way you used the lace motif n the sleeves! Congratulations n the accuracy of your pattern designing, so nice when you get a great fitting result.
Sheila


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow you are clever is the patten hand tooled or do you have a lace carriage, I tried doing lace by hand but it wasn't a pretty site I can tell you.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi:
The lace is hand tooled but it is quite a simple pattern, but effective. I don't have a lace carriage. The ribbing is also done by hand--don't have a ribber. But with practice, it all starts going faster and faster!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful and bright color sweater. Love your design. I will calculate and copy your pattern from the picture and produce one next week.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

WOW, DaisyMae, I'm impressed! Love your sweater. I'm also playing around with knitting sweaters. I hope mine turn out as lovely as yours.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see your version of my yellow sweater!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see your version of my yellow sweater!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

good work keep it up


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hi:
> The lace is hand tooled but it is quite a simple pattern, but effective. I don't have a lace carriage. The ribbing is also done by hand--don't have a ribber. But with practice, it all starts going faster and faster!


Perhaps I should try harder and I must admit I had never thought of doing the rib by hand - good idea


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a very happy sweater!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Celia, your sweater is lovely.

About machine knitting, once you learn how to knit on a machine I doubt you'll be putting it in a closet. Here are a couple of good places to start:

http://www.learnmachineknitting.com/ 
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How very pretty, love the color,


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely sweater ;-)


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty!
"Leftovers again??" :lol: :lol:


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

That is sooo beautiful. Gives me strength to keep on and not tossing these machines out back door. Great.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

well done. it shows how creative you are.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

What a lovely sweater. Classic lines, touch of lace and the happy sunny colour is just wonderful. You've done yourself proud! Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

CeliaAgnus said:


> Has anyone knitted with Bond Ultimate Sweater Machine. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY ONE
> I know myself and don't want to spend a lot and place it in the closet.
> Celia hovering.


I have one and like it. I was like you. Didn't want to spend a ton on something that would just sit in the closet. This is a very basic machine, but with some learning you can do a lot of designs. I mainly wanted to make sweaters so this worked well for me. I've made a couple of sweaters and it worked out well. The trouble I have is finding the time to stay with it. Right now I'm looking for a summer, short sleeved pullover style maybe in cotton.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nicely done.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It's a lovely sweater. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Great job and nice pattern, Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Love the lace you put on the sleeves.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow,Wow and double wow. Can't wait until I can just knit a scarf.............
Just beautiful. How talented you all are.
Celia


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow,Wow and double wow. Can't wait until I can just knit a scarf.............
Just beautiful. How talented you all are.
Celia


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

You would feel instantly cheerful wearing that colour! I love the lace panel on the sleeves, really pretty idea. Love the entire design I should say but it was the sleeves that I thought were totally different to anything I've seen before. Well done you producing a unique item like that.


----------



## sagkg (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabulous! I'm still a beginner, but I like to collect ideas for the future. Thanks!


----------



## sagkg (Jun 3, 2012)

Fabulous! I'm still a beginner, but I like to collect ideas for the future. Thanks!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work. The color is very pretty. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Daisy Mae - How did you do your ribbing - is so different? Thanks, Ellie


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Ellie
I'm working on an LK140 (which I think is a prehistoric) LK150, same thing, just 10 less needles and therefore have no ribber. So I e-cast on the stitches, knitted the number of rows for the ribbing, then unraveled every third needle and reknitted them. It leaves kind of a scalloped edge which is kind of pretty. The one thing I should have done different is set the tension a little tighter for the ribbing. Live and learn!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks DM - I will try it. You did a great job on that sweater. Can't wear long sleeves in our climate. Thanks for the help. Ellie


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! Great job and such a nice colour!


----------

